#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Ν.4061/12: Διαχείριση και προστασία ακινήτων Υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων − Ρύθμιση εμπραγμάτων δικαιωμάτων και λοιπές διατάξεις

## josif1976

Δημοσιεύτηκε ο Ν.4061 (ΦΕΚ 66Α'/22-3-12) ο οποίος αναφέρεται στην παραχώρηση ακινήτων του Υπ.Α.Α.Τ. και στη ρύθμιση εμπράγματου δικαιώματος, με την εξαγορά σε ακίνητα που κατέχονται χωρίς τίτλο (κεφ. τρίτο, αρ. 21)

Στο αρ. 27 υπάρχουν συμπληρώσεις του Ν.4014/11.

----------

sotgrats, Xάρης

----------


## ΛΗΜΝΟΣ

Ν.4061/12  στο  άρθρο 31 αναφέρει "συμβολαιογραφικές πράξεις που  έγιναν  κατά παράβαση..........πριν απο τη δημοσίευση  του νόμου είναι έγκυρες και ισχυρές " .αυτό τη σημαίνει αν συνιδιοκτήτης του  κληροτεμαχίου  που αγόρασε εξ αδιαιρέτου μετά το  νόμο ζητήσει δικαστική  διανομή ? ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων .

----------

